

HTC One and the harsh reality of the Android ecosystem - shawndumas
http://gigaom.com/2013/05/22/htc-one-and-the-harsh-reality-of-the-android-ecosystem/

======
binaryatrocity
I am a proud owner of the HTC One and absolutely love the device. I've owned a
few HTC devices in my life (Apache 6700, Hero, Touch Pro, Evo 3D, and now the
One) and have never been disappointed. Excellent build quality and a sleek
look.

~~~
tadfisher
I also own an HTC One; my first Android device was the HTC G2, another unique
and well-built Android device that was under-appreciated by the market (it had
a pure AOSP build, even!).

But these devices are not the reasons why HTC is failing. For too long, they
have been pushing crap device after crap device onto the market in search of
low-end customers. The MyTouch 3G, the Droid DNA, the One V, and now the First
are examples of this failed strategy; and there are countless others.

Samsung can get away with its low-end offerings because it has one flagship
that it throws all of its marketing weight behind. HTC has only recently begun
this strategy with the One, but I fear that this decision has come too late.

HTC should be doing what Apple and Samsung do: one flagship device per year,
with the largest marketing budget you can afford. Samsung won mindshare by
portraying itself as Apple's underdog; now that Samsung is huge, HTC has the
same opportunity. And its industrial design prowess is an advantage that
Samsung does not have.

